# Freeview TV in Spain



## 115241 (Aug 7, 2008)

Is is possible to pick up British TV (FREEVIEW) via a USB computer thingy in Northern Spain? Going on hols soon and dont want to miss all the Olympics. Yout help greatly appreciated Jilli


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Jilli,
Quite simply, no. However, it will work wherever there is a digital signal. In spain the digital signal is very weak unless you are in any of the major connurbations and even then because of the way that the Spanish have built houses without regard to others, you are likely to find a building in the way of your signal.
Also, it will not be called Freeview and will not have english spoken channels. The content will be spanish, but you are likely to find a news channel that will show the Olympics albeit with a spanish bent.
Gerry


----------

